# Field stripping tip for the Px4 Compact



## Goldfinger (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey, guys. I have been struggling with putting that darned block back on the barrel everytime I reassemble my new PX4. I just stumbled onto an easy way to accomplish that without any issue. I made a video of it if you want to watch it. Thanks for all the great info on here.

*BERETT PX4 FIELD STRIPPING*


----------



## Roadman (Oct 7, 2012)

I just got a new Px4 Compact 9mm myself. Great gun, but I too was having trouble with reassembly. I watched the video and then tried it myself. Works like a charm. THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Just a note, you do not need to retract the slide before slide dissasembly like a Glock, just pull down on the tabs and slide forward.


----------



## Jonesy (Sep 13, 2011)

Very Nicely done Goldfinger.. Thanks for taking your time to help the rest of us out..

Jonesy


----------

